# Starting a yoga studio in HK



## smy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello

I am thinking about moving to HK to start a yoga studio there. Can anyone let me know what parts of HK I should look for real estate? Where are typically popular yoga studios concentrated? Do people , in general, favor forms of exercise such as yoga and are they conscious about working out and keeping fit?

Thanks!


----------



## jerrykhang (Sep 22, 2011)

Your question is hard to answer, i think you should go to HK one or twice to know more about HongKong market. You can attend some networking events in Hongkong and make friends with those who are doing business in HongKong at the moment. here some sites you can check out for networking events: oriented, citynetevents, hongkongevents, linkedin HK events group. Hope it helps


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

How much are you going to invest?
If money is not an issue, Central, Causeway Bay and Tsim Sha Tsui the top places for starting business.


----------

